# Drill brake



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I bought a Dewalt DCD771C2 20v cordless drill last week and the more I use it the more I hate it. It's the brake on the drill I really hate. It makes a clank noise and jolts the drill every time you release the trigger. Has anyone ever disabled this function on a drill before?

Overall I'm disappointed in the drill. Going from 18v to 20v I thought I was getting an upgrade. It doesn't seem to have any more power and the battery runs down faster than the 18v. I don't know if it's the light that stays on too long or the brake but something is running it down.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Where did you buy it? Take it back and get another brand. JMHO.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*same issueI had with Dewalt*



Pineknot_86 said:


> Where did you buy it? Take it back and get another brand. JMHO.


When I got a new Dewalt compact drill it came to a stop with a bang! :surprise2: It was very annoying and I took it back only to find "they are all like that now" .... :frown2:
That's when I started buying Milwaukee, and have not bought another Dewalt since. The Milwaukees are smooth and powerful, love 'em. :laugh2:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I figured most of the drills came with a brake now is why I thought about disabling the brake. I don't have deep enough pockets for Milwaukee. I'm more used to Harbor Freight.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I have the same drill. Guess I never noticed the brake so apparently it doesn't bother me. I'll have to check that out today.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Put it on the low speed or speed 1.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

subroc said:


> Put it on the low speed or speed 1.


You are correct however I was drilling line bore holes with a brad point bit. That doesn't do well on the #1 speed.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> When I got a new Dewalt compact drill it came to a stop with a bang! :surprise2: It was very annoying and I took it back only to find "they are all like that now" .... :frown2:
> That's when I started buying Milwaukee, and have not bought another Dewalt since. The Milwaukees are smooth and powerful, love 'em. :laugh2:


I like the Makita cordless drill over the DeWalt. 
The brake and light both pull on the battery. I think the light is a nice feature, but I don't need a brake on my hand held drill, thank you very much. 
My main gripe with my 20v lithium battery powered DeWalt is the keyless chuck. It doesn't stay tight and constantly has to be retightened. Bought the DeWalt on sale at a Good price but still not happy with the drill.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

All three of my cordless drills have brakes. The Dewalt, a Craftsman impact driver and an older Rigid. I used to have an old Makita. The one with the real long handle and battery but it finally died. Don't remember if it had a brake. Anyway, I'm so used to the brake it doesn't bother me at all. Of the three drills I like the older Ridgid the most.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know why these tool companies can't leave well enough alone. There is no reasonable reason to put a brake on a little cordless drill.


----------



## Woodbutcher847 (May 1, 2018)

I've had the DeWalt DCD771 Cordless Drill for about 2 years... I hate it too! The keyless chuck drops the drill bit after 2 or 3 trigger pulls. I've called DeWalt service & their suggestion is to replace the chuck. However, it is the same design as what I have. So I guess unless one of you know of an after market chuck that would work.. I'm drill shopping. Not a DeWalt BTW. 

Suggestions?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Woodbutcher847 said:


> I've had the DeWalt DCD771 Cordless Drill for about 2 years... I hate it too! The keyless chuck drops the drill bit after 2 or 3 trigger pulls. I've called DeWalt service & their suggestion is to replace the chuck. However, it is the same design as what I have. So I guess unless one of you know of an after market chuck that would work.. I'm drill shopping. Not a DeWalt BTW.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Ive found if I ease off the trigger my DeWalt drill will not loosen the chuck like it tends to do when I make a quick trigger release. Worth a try.


----------



## Richard L (Apr 13, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> Overall I'm disappointed in the drill. Going from 18v to 20v I thought I was getting an upgrade. It doesn't seem to have any more power and the battery runs down faster than the 18v. I don't know if it's the light that stays on too long or the brake but something is running it down.


It is the disappointment caused by marketing hype or a claim for clarity. Most believe it is indeed the more power marketing theory, however they have stated that it is to differentiate as the new tools won't work with the older 18v and vice versa so it was to prevent customers from picking up the wrong battery.


20v = 18v EXACTLY


Won't entertain arguments, they both use 5 cells, all five cells are rated for 3.6v nominal and 4v max. 


5*3.6=18 and 5*4=20 both dewalt and porter cable market with the max rating, pretty much every other manufacture uses the nominal voltage.


The vast majority of the batteries are simple containers with the 18650 batteries.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Richard L said:


> It is the disappointment caused by marketing hype or a claim for clarity. Most believe it is indeed the more power marketing theory, however they have stated that it is to differentiate as the new tools won't work with the older 18v and vice versa so it was to prevent customers from picking up the wrong battery.
> 
> 
> 20v = 18v EXACTLY
> ...


Well, the vise versa isn't true. The 18v tools can be powered by the 20v li batteries by using an adapter.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

20V is just a marketing ploy, as Richard L said they are the same things, just that 20 volts sounds better then 18


----------



## Woodbutcher847 (May 1, 2018)

$26.00 for the DeWalt chuck including shipping... Found a lightly used 18V Hitachi today on Craigslist 10 miles from the house. Bought it for $40.00. Maybe some time I'll order a chuck for the DeWalt... or maybe not.


----------

